# Speicher bei Laptop wechseln



## Gismon (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe einen Medion-Laptop und will nun den 256´er gegen einen 512´er austauschen.

Des Weiteren ist der Lüfter ziemlich laut.

Wie komme ich überhaupt zum Speicher (zum Innenleben des Laptops)?

Muss ich die Tastatur entfernen?

Danke


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2005)

Ja, Aller Voraussicht nach unter der Tastatur..

mfg chmee


----------



## Gismon (30. Januar 2005)

Danke dir erst einmal.

Die Frage ist jetzt jedoch, wie mache ich das.

Wenn ich mir die Tastatur anschaue, kann ich keine Schrauben o.ä. zum Entfernen der Tastatur finden.

Muss ich da die Tastatur mit einem Schraubenzieher nach oben heben?

Danke!


----------



## puetz (30. Januar 2005)

Bei den meisten Notebooks ist das so, das man mit einem Schraubenzieher unter die Tastatur gehen muss und mehrere Verankerungen lösen muss damit man die Tastatur abheben kann!


----------



## Gismon (30. Januar 2005)

ah ja - ok! Danke!


----------



## chmee (30. Januar 2005)

Ich glaube, die Clips sind auf der Space-Seite, also irgendwo bei dem Touchpad/Trackball..

mfg chmee


----------

